
The Xi-Editor - Numberwang
https://google.github.io/xi-editor/index.htm
======
moocowtruck
link is wrong should be [https://google.github.io/xi-
editor/index.html](https://google.github.io/xi-editor/index.html)

~~~
Numberwang
tnx, i resubmitted it.

